# Looking for info on power steering and brake upgrades



## dumbarky (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a 1956-57 Chevy 2 ton. Its been a non runner for couple years now. I can get her running but the problem is the brake system is shot. Has a master cylinder under the floor pan on drivers side and a vacuum booster system under pan on passengers side. Would like to upgrade to a better system and if possible put power steering on it. Been using her on the farm for hauling rocks, dirt, stumps, root wads, wood, brush and the like. She has a great 12 ft dump bed that works better than most newer trucks but the brakes and power steering is a real downer. So if any of you know of any info or websites that would help me let me know. Thanks in advance she's a beloved member of the farm and hope to get her back in production.


----------

